# TAXI or bus Cadiz to ESTEPONA



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

On the 4th Jan 2010 we have to get from Cadiz port to Estepona with six suitcases. Two ladies.

I think there is a bus and am wondering how long it would take and times etc. Will they take luggage? Is it a decent bus?

We have had a quote for a taxi for Eu 320. Sounds a lot to me.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

I could be very mistaken, not too sure where Estepona is from Cadiz, but just over a year ago I travelled from Cadiz to Malaga by bus, an exhausting 6 hour trip but well worth the adventure and it costed about 20euro....the buses are run by Comes(?) and pleasant enough.

I am sure a directory will have there number for you. Luggage yes, I only had 2 suitcases, but again you can enquire, I am pretty sure I have seen busses with an extra trailor behind them for luggage.

320 euro is steep, I am pretty sure a local flight would be cheaper than that?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

JeanP said:


> I could be very mistaken, not too sure where Estepona is from Cadiz, but just over a year ago I travelled from Cadiz to Malaga by bus, an exhausting 6 hour trip but well worth the adventure and it costed about 20euro....the buses are run by Comes(?) and pleasant enough.
> 
> I am sure a directory will have there number for you. Luggage yes, I only had 2 suitcases, but again you can enquire, I am pretty sure I have seen busses with an extra trailor behind them for luggage.
> 
> 320 euro is steep, I am pretty sure a local flight would be cheaper than that?


320 is steep. I would expect about 250 Max. I don't think a local flight would actually be possible. Bus is probably the only viable way.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

2ladies said:


> On the 4th Jan 2010 we have to get from Cadiz port to Estepona with six suitcases. Two ladies.
> 
> I think there is a bus and am wondering how long it would take and times etc. Will they take luggage? Is it a decent bus?
> 
> ...


Follow this link to the bus timetable:
http://www.ctsa-portillo.com/ima/pdf/estepona.pdf

Lynn
x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

2ladies said:


> On the 4th Jan 2010 we have to get from Cadiz port to Estepona with six suitcases. Two ladies.
> 
> I think there is a bus and am wondering how long it would take and times etc. Will they take luggage? Is it a decent bus?
> 
> ...


Make sure you get the timetable for the winter period, and the right year!!


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Make sure you get the timetable for the winter period, and the right year!!


Won't need one - no way do two oldies like us sit on a bus for six hours!!

Have to try and find a driver who is not quite so expensive!!

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I have to say that these long to medium distance buses are usually quite comfortable and even if you find three and a half hours two long, the chances are that they will stop at least once. I travelled from Almeria to Malaga this year (3 hour journey) and it was much more comfortable than going by car.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I would get the bus and spend the extra 200 euros on something more exciting!

You probably have to change at Algeciras so why not leave your bags at the left luggage and go for a walk round and get some lunch at one of the Moroccan restaurants near the bus station? If you can schedule a stop at Tarifa, even better!

The buses are fine and most of them have a loo on board.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> 3 hours 30 mins by bus (170 kms) ....mind you. Just look at a map of Spain and you see what a huge country it is!


I know - its vast. When we drive along the coast, really very little is built upon not on the beachside. Well, we will have to find a driver from somewhere and if he doesn't turn up, get the bus!! Seems to be an afternoon bus, but will check again closer to the time and hope we have the correct timetable!!

Pity no-one living in Cadiz comes on here!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

2ladies said:


> I know - its vast. When we drive along the coast, really very little is built upon not on the beachside. Well, we will have to find a driver from somewhere and if he doesn't turn up, get the bus!! Seems to be an afternoon bus, but will check again closer to the time and hope we have the correct timetable!!
> 
> Pity no-one living in Cadiz comes on here!!


Sorry, but Portillo haven't posted a timetable covering next Jan, although I wouldn't think it will change that much. We find the buses very comfortable and wouldn't hesitate to use it for a journey like this, as long as the timings work....


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

lynn said:


> Sorry, but Portillo haven't posted a timetable covering next Jan, although I wouldn't think it will change that much. We find the buses very comfortable and wouldn't hesitate to use it for a journey like this, as long as the timings work....


Thanks Lynn - my mother is very elderly, hence the concern over the bus!! As long as we have contingency plans, I am not worried. Gibraltar would have worked better financially, but the problems with an elderly lady, baggage etc. and the border situation, make me think Cadiz is an easier, although much more expensive, option.

Again, thanks.


----------

